# Litoria Genimaculata



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Went for a hike last weekend, finally got a pic of these guys after wondering why the moss on the rocks kept jumping past my head.
Female genimaculata

























Male









Litoria rheocola tadpole









Big old White-lipped Treefrog (Litoria infrafrenata) that lives by my pond


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

those are some real nice looking frogs

except they have always freaked me out. something about them gives me the creeps lol


----------

